# Illusione MJ12 Cigar Review - an excellent novella



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One look at this cigar (after you unwrap it from the foil), and you know that this is top grade construction. One or two puffs and you know you are...

Read the full review here: Illusione MJ12 Cigar Review - an excellent novella


----------

